# InkSoft Introduces Free ‘InkCast’ Podcasts



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

“InkCast,” a free marketing and business-oriented podcast produced by InkSoft, has debuted at Introducing InkCast | InkSoft Podcasts | InkSoft. Recorded InkCast discussions featuring industry professionals will be released regularly throughout each month. 

Topics will include inventory strategies, sales presentations, pricing, targeting niches, capitalizing on social media opportunities, upselling, selling with samples, customer referral programs and more. InkCast podcasts can be accessed online, or you can download the SoundCloud mobile app for iOS or Android to listen on your mobile devices. 

Currently available tracks include: Guerrilla Marketing, Create a Successful Customer Referral Program, Using Email to Recover Abandoned Shopping Carts, and When Less is More. You can receive new InkCast recordings via email simply by clicking a button on the web page, and a commenting function makes it easy to share your ideas for other podcast subjects. Visit soon and take advantage of free easy listening with big potential payback for your business!

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

